# how 1 night can go from bad to total crap



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so anyways there's a bunch of out of town police buzzing around like angry ants, thought someone got shot or somethin. so happens there is a big biker shindig going on with several hundred bikers partyin on peacefully. so always looking for a training moment go along the dirt track to the party and i'm the only guy not wearing leather and arriving on 4 wheels.

told the seargent biker i had a 6mo shepherd dog in the car in training as a security patrol dog and would appreciatte if i could just walk him around the party gettin him used to the all sights and sounds - i mean priceless training scenario, levels of distraction... - the sarge gets on his radio - bikers have radio comm networks these days?? and a bunch of them are like askin me questions and stuff and eventually told me to leave - i thought they didn't get it so i explained the situation agin hoping they would get it this time but alas to no avail.

then took my dogs into town to do some urban enviro work - night all went downhill from there for reasons i can't explain presently.

sometimes it pays you should just stay at home.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Is "sergeant biker" some rank within motor cycle clubs/gangs? Where all the bikers cops? Was it a meeting of on-duty motor officers? That would explain the radio communication. I don't know, maybe they were afraid you'd see them with their guard down or pick up on the secret handshake or something.

dFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Is "sergeant biker" some rank within motor cycle clubs/gangs?
> 
> dFrost


 
haha certainly is, in oz bike gangs the serious ones at least, a guy gets the rank of "seargent of arms' he is both the PR guy and the guy that keeps the other guys from doing something unecessary and attracting the wrong attention - they are usually a well respected elder that none of the other members question his authority or pack postion, he is usually sober as well. when u get stupid and the sargent at arms taps you on the shoulder you pull yr head in. 

these aren't random unorganised opportunist drunken thug gangs as portryed by the media, typically they are tight well organised bunch - for that reason police have been given new legal powers to treat them equal to terrorist personell as opposed to just regular bad guys. gives police more freedom of surveillance, arrest etc.

some gangs have been involved in major weapons seizures going right back to millitary bases and also imported weapons, it is high level high risk stuff.


there is a lot of war vets in some of our traditional/established intergenerational gangs, i guess it started from there or something.

if i didn't identify the right guy to approach i prolly would have been beat down or something, mebbe if they could catch me lol.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry about the cryptic OP, just got back from the local station and gave a statement, my female got attacked by an off leash dog while she was on leash walking on public land - the off leash dog got messed up a bit. the owner came out and got all threatening - i tried to defuse the situation and was only concerned for his dog's welfare - he was only interested in waving his fists in the air and being a dick. OK maybe i dropped the leash for a second in the scuffle - no matter that.

so anyways it was dark and the further we got from witnesses the quieter the guy became - i pointed out the fact that we were entering an area where noone would see or hear anything and it would all be my word against his - he chilled a bit.

i left the scene and actually spoke to a WDF member who is a LEO about a hypothetical situation.

i got some strategies and followed through, i made a big point in my statement that i left the scene to avoid further confrontation - police liked that and i could back it up from bystanders that were there that know me.

the officer then got to askin what breed was my dog - long pause and then out came "err...pointer"..., officer looked at me suspiciously so i said "pointer cross".... pointer cross something else .

anyways the police got no problem with me and let me go home, they could have looked up my dogs case history - it has a file already, or at least notes in different police note-books , but the officers were really not that interested, just said if there is a problem they will call but i did all the right things and they don't expect anything to come of it.

i love the WDF, be good to it, and it will be good to you, won't be naming the LEO that i chatted with but thanks a bunch - u come to this country, i will show you the venues.

cheers and good night.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

what type of dog is your pointer cross..? and if it has a prior police history maybe walking it with a muzzle on may be a plan?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> *what type of dog is your pointer cross.*
> 
> 
> do you mean breed?? why its a pointer cross, cross labrador/golden retriever it retrieves things so plausible - i think, just like i told the police???
> ...


 
now thats just stupid and irresponsible - my dog got attacked when on leash on public land - did you read the post??? why would i put a muzzle on so it can't defend itself - F any POS that attacks my dog, can get what they get.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> the LEO that i chatted with but thanks a bunch - u come to this country, i will show you the venues.
> 
> cheers and good night.


 
and did i mention my house is yours should you visit


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont know, sounds like on the other post before you sent the dog over a fence to attack a dog , i may have read that wrong. then you dropped the leash this time. then your dog has a prior police history?
for what?

do you live in a neighbourhood with alot of loose dogs, 

and why wont you say the breed, seems weird to me?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> *do you live in a neighbourhood with alot of loose dogs, *
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy check my brand new pup's pad RHS second picture on this thread;

see why i'm upset


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

ya the dog got attacked but through a fence if i read it right? the dog was on the other side of the fence?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

you read right, did i mention that dogs history in the post, can't remember. yes u got me there - it's a pup for chrissake versus a confirmed dog killer. i was pissed.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

if a dog bite your dog through a fence , would your dog not be too close to the fence?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> if a dog bite your dog through a fence , would your dog not be too close to the fence?


read the post :-s


i was in the wrong, i made that fairly clear


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude ...trouble just seems to find you!!!! :evil:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

you did


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

you sound nuts.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris Jones II said:


> you sound nuts.


 
welcome to the party - who the F are you


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude it is almost 0100...get some sleep! Go put on some Slayer and lay with you pup!


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone who thinks you sound nuts. Who the F are YOU?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so basically you invited yourself into a (outlaw?) biker party uninvited, and thought they guys would be cool with helping you socialize your pup while you hung out there, and are tee'd off cause they did not oblige you???

Did you break the ice by grabbing a beer and sharing a dirty comment about one of the "ole" ladies in the hot dog swallowing contest? that usually works works for me in those situations ...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

joby becker said:


> so basically you invited yourself into a (outlaw?) biker party uninvited, and thought they guys would be cool with helping you socialize your pup while you hung out there, and are tee'd off cause they did not oblige you???
> 
> Did you break the ice by grabbing a beer and sharing a dirty comment about one of the "ole" ladies in the hot dog swallowing contest? That usually works works for me in those situations ...


lmao


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> so basically you invited yourself into a (outlaw?) biker party uninvited, and thought they guys would be cool with helping you socialize your pup while you hung out there, and are tee'd off cause they did not oblige you???
> 
> Did you break the ice by grabbing a beer and sharing a dirty comment about one of the "ole" ladies in the hot dog swallowing contest? that usually works works for me in those situations ...


aw Joby why ya gotta make evrything sound so simple...and kind of makin sense


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> so anyways there's a bunch of out of town police buzzing around like angry ants, thought someone got shot or somethin. so happens there is a big biker shindig going on with several hundred bikers partyin on peacefully. so always looking for a training moment go along the dirt track to the party and i'm the only guy not wearing leather and arriving on 4 wheels.
> 
> told the seargent biker i had a 6mo shepherd dog in the car in training as a security patrol dog and would appreciatte if i could just walk him around the party gettin him used to the all sights and sounds - i mean priceless training scenario, levels of distraction... - the sarge gets on his radio - bikers have radio comm networks these days?? and a bunch of them are like askin me questions and stuff and eventually told me to leave - i thought they didn't get it so i explained the situation agin hoping they would get it this time but alas to no avail.
> 
> ...


Maybe next week you can go to the drug dealer down the street with the same story and work your dog on narcotics.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK *now* its sounds a bit of a stupid plan but at the time...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so basically you invited yourself into a (outlaw?) biker party uninvited, and thought they guys would be cool with helping you socialize your pup while you hung out there, and are tee'd off cause they did not oblige you???
> 
> Did you break the ice by grabbing a beer and sharing a dirty comment about one of the "ole" ladies in the hot dog swallowing contest? that usually works works for me in those situations ...


pretty much was i was thinking, joby. i mean a 6-month old pup? it would be great if it worked out, but i find football games/fairs to be better--and safer!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> pretty much was i was thinking, joby. i mean a 6-month old pup? it would be great if it worked out, but i find football games/fairs to be better--and safer!!


The age of the pup was not really a consideration for me. I doubt it would matter much whatever age the dog was, unless he had a hot chick handling the dog, and he was taking bites...Bikers usually do not have a problem with that type of thing...


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

you play w/ shit, you'll get covered in it... 1% OMG's are nothing more than a bunch of criminals who think wearing a clown costume is cool...


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Maybe next week you can go to the drug dealer down the street with the same story and work your dog on narcotics.


Yes exactly. Last thing a bikie gang needs is another security patrol dog on the block LOL. You cant be surprised at their reaction, which was probably quite restrained in the circumstances LOL.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

there is no chance for world peace and harmony if you guys putting up all these mental and emotional blocks, we're all the same - we're all just people.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> there is no chance for world peace and harmony if you guys putting up all these mental and emotional blocks, we're all the same - we're all just people.



Peter,

World Peace and harmony will ONLY survive IF dickheads stop crashing other peoples parties


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> there is no chance for world peace and harmony if you guys putting up all these mental and emotional blocks, we're all the same - we're all just people.


 
Yeah but fronting up to a bikie gang talking about training security patrol dogs is not exactly conducive with peace and harmony in their minds. They had no idea what your agenda was.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sara Waters said:


> Yeah but fronting up to a bikie gang talking about training security patrol dogs is not exactly conducive with peace and harmony in their minds. They had no idea what your agenda was.


Sara

I don't think Peter had an Agenda? It just seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Sara
> 
> I don't think Peter had an Agenda? It just seemed like a good idea at the time


The bikies didnt know that though! LOL


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> * It just seemed like a good idea at the time*


----------

